
Reveal.js - HTML Presentation Framework - EzGraphs
http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/
======
wazari972
it's a good thing to allow PDF export, most of the other frameworks I looked
at do not support it at all. I'll give it a try!

~~~
EzGraphs
Good point - easy to forget with all of the fun visual effects.

